# MOUSE ISN'T EATING AND IS ACTING STRANGE



## jade0119 (Jun 11, 2014)

One of my mice hasn't been eating or acting like she usually does. She doesn't drink either and just sits there breathing hard and her fur looks rough. None of my other mice are doing this and she's been like this for about a day. She is about roughly a year old. I don't know what is wrong with her but need help ASAP


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Unfortunately there isn't much anyone can do to help over the internet.. If you are wanting a diagnosis and treatment for her then taking her into the vet may be your only option. It could be an anything from an infection to cancer


----------

